# husband ripped up divorce papers



## PAgirl

He says if I get the lawyer to send another copy, he will rip those up too. Now what? Can I have them sent to me instead so I can make copies??


----------



## 3Xnocharm

He can rip them up all he wants to, you can still get the divorce. I divorced my husband without a single word or signature from him. Consult with your lawyer. Hang in there!


----------



## PBear

Talk to your lawyer about your options. Him ripping things up may slow things down, but it doesn't mean he can stop the process. 

C


----------



## 2galsmom

Ridiculous. Does he not have a lawyer? What papers are you talking about? A subpoena? A proposed settlement? The final divorce papers? 

In my state you are ordered to go to mediation. With this record, he will not cooperate with mediation. Then it is off to court and where a judge bangs a gavel and says, "You are divorced -what last name do you want?"


----------



## EleGirl

PAgirl said:


> He says if I get the lawyer to send another copy, he will rip those up too. Now what? Can I have them sent to me instead so I can make copies??


I'm confused.....

Did you have an attorney draw up divorce papers?

Did the attorney send you a copy and you give them to your husband?

Or did the attorney send a copy directly to your husband?

Have the divorce papers been filed yet?

Or did you just expect him to sign unfiled papers?


----------



## cdbaker

Yeah I get the gesture if he is just trying to say that he doesn't want a divorce, but if you are determined for it to happen and not looking for him to fight for the marriage, then he is a moron if he doesn't get involved. As was said by others above, if you want the divorce, there is nothing he can do to stop it short of changing your mind. If he refuses to get involved in the process, then eventually a judge will just grant the divorce and decide on the property settlement without his involvement.


----------



## Sanity

He can rip them up, wipe his ass and light them on fire. It doesn't matter. Don't worry about what your STBX does or doesn't do with the papers. Focus on what you need to do. Listen to your attorney.


----------



## survivorwife

PAgirl said:


> He says if I get the lawyer to send another copy, he will rip those up too. Now what? Can I have them sent to me instead so I can make copies??


The question is, was he *served* those papers? In other words, is there independent proof that the papers were delivered to him? If so, then what he does with the papers makes no difference. Once served, he has the right to respond or not. I would consider the tearing up of the papers a "non-response". 

The divorce can continue - uncontested by him. How nice!


----------



## Mavash.

Didn't you get your own copy? 

He's free to do whatever he wants with his copy.


----------



## LongWalk

How old is he? Pretty stupid strategy to avoid divorce. You are hardly going to reconsider reconciliation with Mr Irrational

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

